# didnt get to transfer



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

I am devastated and dont know what to do next. This was our second go and we tried to go to blast but all the embies were slow and then stopped growing so none made it to blast. Had a not very nice experience of EC this time too, was very sick after it and sore for 8 days, only starting to feel back to normal now and AF has started! 

Had our review and the dr said its egg quality issue and sperm issue, 60% egg and 40% sperm and we can either go again or consider DE. Dont know what to do, hate thoughts of another fresh cycle but at same time dont know if its too soon to consider giving up on biological baby. Should we just go straight to DE? Getting a second opinion in a few weeks time but my head is all over the place and dont know what to do. We are both 35 and my fsh is high 12 and amh lowish. What do we do next?


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I really feel for you, getting nothing to transfer is devestating. I've been there myself sadly.

A second opinion is definitely a good idea, changing clinics can sometimes make all the difference and no two cycles are exactly the same. Did they mention the sperm, egg quality to you last cycle? 
I'm not very knowledgeable on the egg quality side, but on the sperm I can tell you my experiences.

Do you have any information on the development of the embryos? We have had in the past very good looking embryos on day 3 and significantly detrioriated by day 5. This has been put down to DNA fragmentation on the swimmers. Unfortunately ours looks like it's down to age, but if it's due to environment supplements will really help here. You could just put your DH on supplements anyway, they won't do any harm. You need high antioxident diet, or supplements, all the standard ones like zinc, 1mg Vit C and Vitamin E. I've heard of good results with 200mg Pycnogenal a day and protein in every meal of the day. My DH has quite a lot of seeds taken as snacks and on breakfast cereal, for example.

Hope this helps, hopefully someone with more egg issue knowledge will be along soon

xx


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks very much canoworms. Sorry to hear of your problems too, its such a hard road for us all. 

The embryos were slow on the first cycle too but we did end up getting a blast on day 6 though and another almost blast and both were transferred and BFN. Hard to know if it was embryo quality issue or immune issue which resulted in BFN or both. 

Have had dna frag done and it was 18.7% so only slightly elevated they said, am waiting for a copy of my file to see the embryology report for both cycles but it looks like they start to get slow from day 2/3 which points more to egg issue they said. We both have been on supplements and it does look like it has improved DH's motility and count but hasnt helped me with eggs unfortunately, ate high protein all through the cycle. Never heard of pycnogenal for DH so will have a look at that now. 

Thanks again, its good to hear from others who have been there too and to get some advice and support. Will get the second opinion and see from there.


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

You've nothing to worry about with that DNA frag result anything less that 30 is good.

Have either of you been tested for an underlying infection? eg. elevated leucocyte result, that is easily treated with antibiotics. The other thing to eliminate is anueploidy and karotyping.

Apart from suggesting DE, did they actually say they were going to make changes to your protocol? I know every cycle is different, but question the logic in doing everything the same as last time when the outcome wasn't successful.

  

xx


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks canoworms. We both have had FBC done and WBC count has been normal. I spoke to the dr in the new clinic on the phone and they are suggesting chromosone karotyping for us both which I believe is a blood test and sperm karotyping for my DH so maybe that will give us some answers. Will the karotyping show anueploidy? Am going over to the new clinic for the second opinion in March. 

My current clinic said if we were to go again they would do a 2/3 day transfer instead of going for blast and a reduced dose of stims but I think we will see what the new clinic suggest protocol wise once we get the tests done and see from there.Cant see us doing another cycle with them to be honest, if we were to go again would try a different clinic.  DE is a big step to take and maybe its the right one for us but we will get the tests done and get the second opinion first and go from there.

Thanks for all your advice and help.
Very best of luck on your journey too
X


----------

